# First nice buck with Bow



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

:doowapstaFirst good buck taken on our ranch in Fisher county on Jan 2nd with my Bear Instinct bow using 125gr Magnus Snuffer Broadheads. Rough scorred out at 139 7/8ths weighed in at 175lbs and 5 1/2 years old. I hate that he has broken off his drop tine but am still very happy with the buck. The hogs and management buck were nice and hooked me but this one makes it worth the wait. Next year will try to get one of his big brothers.


----------



## CSKIFF17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice buck. Congrats. Good Luck next year.


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

What a great buck !!!


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

Great buck!! Congrats!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Very nice Buck. Congrats!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Awesome buck, now you can work on those hogs.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

We have plenty of hogs to work on here are just a few.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

love the mass on that buck, congrats.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Awesome job Micheal.. I know how many years you hunted a buck like this one and you deserved this trophy..Walker


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Very nice deer. Congrats...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Chunky said:


> love the mass on that buck, congrats.


X2, he was a heavy ole boy!Excellent kill..Congrat's


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Got the official score back from the TBGA Official Scorer, Gross 140 4/8th and net at 135. Good enough to get in the TBGA scored division and after drying for the required 60 days, I will try to find and get is scored for Pope & Young.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

That is a super buck, nice thick and dark. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## redfish raider (Nov 5, 2009)

It doesnt get much better than that and you barley made before season ends.I shot my first deer a couple days ago with a 3030 bolt action she was big. My uncle nofnsuzies said we are goin to get in trouble for shooting somones hores. 

PS spike and doe season in south TX


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*dang ol' beautiful buck*



redfish raider said:


> My uncle nofnsuzies said we are goin to get in trouble for shooting somones hores.
> 
> PS spike and doe season in south TX


 Huh? Your uncle's right, that will get you in quite some trouble!!! I'll stop .....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Excellent buck. He is a dandy, congratulations!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Beautiful - congrats


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Very nice...you're hooked


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

Contrats on a great bow kill..!!! Hope many more to come..!!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Well done


----------

